# New To Audio. Need Help.



## Jarhizzy (Oct 28, 2006)

Hello All. I have been driving my 1996 Ford Taurus GL and well i noticed that about 2 speakers are blown, and i can barely hear it. So i decided to fix this problem by buying new stuff and installing it and enjoying it once it's done. Now the main purpose of this thread is to get me started on car audio. I just have no clue what to look for. I have a decent budget(basically what ever cash i have left over, 600$ + maybe). I have browsed many sites looking at subs, amps, component speakers but nothing is really sinking in or being understood. What I want to do is to get a decent - good audio system for my current car, including amp, subs, all i can get to have a good system. I would like for some people to point me in the direction for what to look for, whats good, whats bad, how to see if things are compatible, whats a good system, whats bad? ECT. It would be awesome if someone could show me a good setup, or even something to compare to? A problem that might occur is that the factory radio that is in is a big oval that also has the heater,AC and those things in it... Not sure what to do.What ever is posted in this thread it is being appreciated and add to my knowledge of car audio so I thank for those who post. Thanks!

P.S. < this is a station wagon so it has tons of room! Once i get a new car, i plan on moving what ever i buy into my new car.>

Also attached is a Pic of what the stereo looks like... Should give you the idea.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

First off you will need a dash kit, they use these to make aftermarket radio's fit in the factory spot. The one for your car is about a hundred dollars, and they are not easy to do.
As far as a head unit(radio) I like Kenwood, there really are not many models out there that I do not like. Some are just cheap but I think you can tell them, a good unit will be about $150 to $200.00(CD player).
You will also need an AMP kit, they have the cables and connectors for the amp(power, ground,RCA'S, and turn on lead)$25.00-$45.00. Not sure on the Woofers as I have been out of the loop so to speak and I'm sure others will chime in on them. 
Good luck, ask all you want. You are right as it is better to learn now, then after you do it!


----------

